# Thermometer for Brinkmann Smoker



## vtskier (Jun 7, 2021)

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this, we have a Brinkmann vertical smoker we're in the process of restoring, and for novelty's sake, we're looking to get a new warm/ideal/hot thermometer to put on the lid, as the one currently on there is stained and filled with water.  I've seen people posting pics of their smokers with newer-looking warm/ideal/hot thermometers, I'm aware they went out of business recently, finding parts (particularly the charcoal/water bowls) has been a challenge. Only one I found online is the one with the French translations. If anyone could help out that would be appreciated, thanks!
(This is what we're looking for, sorry for bad photo quality)


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 7, 2021)

I just found a different one and drilled a new hole for mine. It attached with a wing nut on the back side.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 7, 2021)

Brinkmann Universal Up Right Temperture Gauge All-in-One  | eBay
					

Brinkmann Temperature Gauge All-In-One Round W/ Tabs Brinkmann Many Upright Vertical Smokers. Back is 1 7/8" round. Face plate is 2" Round. It just press and turns into the hole. Brinkmann Upright Smoker Temperature Gauge All-In-One Round W/ tabs.



					www.ebay.com
				




Something like this one?


----------



## vtskier (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## normanaj (Jun 7, 2021)

I miss my Brinkman.It was the first smoker I ever owned.

I would still recommend using a good quality multiprobe therm to get accurate temp readings.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 7, 2021)

The Brinkman was my first smoker also. Kind of sad they are out of business. I have fond memories of that old cooker. I would love to see some pics of it when you get it restored.

Edit: 
Wait a minute. Hey vtskier, welcome to SMF from KC. We're glad you joined us.


----------



## vtskier (Jun 7, 2021)

This doesn't relate to the thermometer, but we're also looking for the proper paint to paint our smoker. I heard that Rustoleum High Heat Ultra is the best paint for this, but they do not make it in red. Does anyone know of any alternatives? Thanks


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 7, 2021)

Not sure if the color is an exact match with the original but the paint can go up to 900 degrees.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 7, 2021)

They make more than a dozen High Temp paint colors.. but please read the instructions as it doesn't go on like regular spray paint. There's extra steps to set the paint by heating it up.


----------



## vtskier (Jun 7, 2021)

Anyone have experience with that brake caliper paint or similar ones designed for engines? I saw one made for engines (Rustoleum) and it went up to 2000 degrees, apparently a curing process is required so it doesn't just melt right off upon first use. Since this isn't something we can really do, I was wondering if anyone was aware of a paint that didn't require this.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 7, 2021)

I think if you used the 2K degree paint and fire that thing up it'll get hot enough to set it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 7, 2021)

As KC said above, the high temp paints require a curing process.  
The 2000 degree engine paint is probably a ceramic type.
The  high temp Rustoleum is what most people use on the outside of their smokers and grills.
I could have sworn that Rustoleum made a red high temp paint...
Do you have your heart set on red?  If not, then there is always the standard black and green.
But yeah, red would be a sweet color and something not everyone has.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 7, 2021)

V
 vtskier

If or when you get a chance, we would love to see some before and after pics.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 7, 2021)

Ok.. I finally got time to head into the garage. 

First of all.. I do remember some of the Brinkman's coming in red. 

The Chevy Red/Orange was chosen for my trailer as it's a close match to the Pearl Orange on my Toyota Tacoma. Only the trailer was painted this color. The tank was painted with the higher temp black. 

This is NOT the color you want for your smoker... they make an actual RED that you should seek out. 

I included images of the directions for you to reference.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 7, 2021)

It's possible that only the electric ones came in red?  I don't know that for a fact


----------



## vtskier (Jun 7, 2021)

Didn't buy ours new, but it looks like it hasn't been modified. Got it at some thrift sale for 5 bucks a decade or so ago, it's red. Some surface rust but the metal is in good shape, the bowls were the real problem (managed to find some on ebay). Will look into the Engine Enamel paint.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 7, 2021)

Good luck with it.. hopefully you post some pics!


----------



## vtskier (Jun 7, 2021)

Will do! If we find the paint we want there's a chance we could get around to it soon, will take plenty of before/after pics and post them here.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 7, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> View attachment 499289
> 
> 
> It's possible that only the electric ones came in red?  I don't know that for a fact



I believe you are correct kilo. I've never seen a red Brinkman that wasn't electric. The charcoal burners were black.


----------



## vtskier (Jun 8, 2021)

Perhaps the previous owners sprayed over what was once black...wish I had what they used lol


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 8, 2021)

You can always repaint it whatever color you want... team colors.. something that inspires you etc. Its yours.. do what you want


----------



## vtskier (Jun 8, 2021)

Saw some stuff that looks convincing. Will follow up with before/after pics when we tackle it, whether that's this weekend or next. Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## vtskier (Aug 8, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Good luck with it.. hopefully you post some pics!


Two months and a spray paint shortage later, it's finally done. Went with 2000 degree Engine Enamel paint, while the curing wasn't totally accurate we made it work, zero paint peeling/overheating. Not pictured are new bowls and grates. First some before pics, the bowls had rusted out and the smoker was unusable, the paint was flaking and surface rust was developing. Pressure washed and sanded the metal, sprayed it with two coats. Metal parts were wire-wheeled. First new pic is right after we got the hardware on, the rest are after the curing which left the paint with its first smoke stains. Now to find a cover to prevent future issues, thanks everyone for your help! (PS, under the cover is its "big brother", a New Braunfels that was also a rescue, got that one for free, was tipped over in a pile of mud in someone's backyard covered in rust, loving that one too!)


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks great!  Where were you able to find the new grates and bowls?


----------



## vtskier (Aug 9, 2021)

I believe one of the bowls we found on eBay and the other bowl/grates were from Grill Parts America. Since Brinkmann is out of business you aren't getting any factory-fresh parts, the ones we got were either never used or lightly used. Ceramic coating is still intact. As for cost, the charcoal bowl was around $50 and the water dish was $20. Grates were cheap. Will post pics later


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 9, 2021)

Just for future reference.. cheap stainless steel bowls work well for the water bowl too.. I used to use one for smoking water and vodkas etc.


----------



## vtskier (Aug 9, 2021)

Ah, good to know. When these eventually give out I'll probably do that.


----------

